# Vista banana bike info please



## Junkman Bob (Jan 1, 2019)

Cabrera I just acquired this vista banana bike and is complete and OG as far as I know . I was hoping the muscle bike guys could see if anything was missing or not correct and could help with a fair market value on this one , I have only seen one other one in my years so I had to get it .... I love this hobby 
Many thanks in advance for any info . 
Bob


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 1, 2019)

Rarer than a krate. Looks complete. As she sits I’d say 1k+


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks Detroit


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks Kool and that is a nice Murray too. The vista looks right to me. The grips may have been changed. Mine had unique looking Vista signed grips to match the seat color.

The "J" tubes on the front fork and sissybar are all unique to these bikes and the Columbia 24 x 20's. Those high back seats are hard to find too!

I restored a Vista Banana about 18 years ago, I believe it ended up int he NE Musclebike Museum after I sold it to a guy from NH. Right now I am unable to put my hands on a photo... probably on a 3-1/2" floppy disc... LOL!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you for info and I wish I could see the one you built.... In your opion it looks complete because I would like to post as a complete bike ...I think I know the answer , but did this bike only come in yellow or did they have different colors like krates ?

Thank you 
Bob


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 1, 2019)

I sent you a PM


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 4, 2019)

Bob, nice one there! The Vista looks complete, but the front fork is assembled wrong. The fender mounts the opposite way on these, weird I know, but with that fake springer fork part they mounted the fender upward. 

Also, Joe is correct, the grips are usually yellow with a Vista logo on them. But you never know, they might have run out of them that week and used plain yellow to get them built and out the door. Also, I have usually seen the shifter with a middle button with a "5" on it, but again, it might just have been that way when made.

The Vitsa Banana did come with whitewalls tires, yours look original. 

I'd say the $1,000 value is spot on, maybe slightly more with a little clean up and a good day on eBay.

Congrats!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you for the detailed information ... I will take your advise and look at front and clean it ... no ebay tho ... I would like a caber get it when it goes up for sale 
Bob


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 4, 2019)

Some Caber would love that one I'm sure!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you fello caber


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 4, 2019)

Here is a green banana from Copake:
https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/8907281_121-muscle-bike-vista-banana-5


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 7, 2019)

Neat, you don't see many in green. Also cool it has the front fender mounted the correct way, weird they did those fender brace on top.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

Was that the only color this bike came in , yellow and green ... I may need to sell this one


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 26, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> Was that the only color this bike came in , yellow and green ... I may need to sell this one



How much bob?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 9, 2019)

I posted this bike for sale in complete bikes for sale with circular bars included


----------



## whopperchopper (Jun 13, 2019)

I have one to Bob, your neighbor in Aurora Il.


----------



## KevinM (Jul 28, 2019)

I have one also. Mine came out of GA this year.


----------



## KMeyers (Jul 5, 2021)

I also own this exact same bike


----------

